# Fly Tackle For Poons



## jojo (Mar 8, 2005)

Howdy Gents
I would like to know what would be the best size tackle to chunk flies at poons. I would be doing this off the Port A Jetties or out in the surf. Any particular brand and experiences is greatly appreciated. Since I am new at flying, I would like to have tackle that allows room for that one day that big mo shows up and the fish gods bless me with a hook up .
Thank you
jojo


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

There is a fella down at Mansfield(I think)that has a fly shop that is an avid Tarpon fisher.He has posted on this board buts it was some time ago but I bet someone should remember the guys name.You may try calling one of the guides down there to locate the him.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

10-12 wieght spooled w/ a sink tip or intermidiate.
Big streamers, and a strong arm.
Buy the best reel you can afford. Rods: good: free; better: Redington; best: Sage
Figure out if you'll be more in the surf, or on the rocks, rocks: single handed rod, surf, two handed rod. The Port A Rock fish are babies for the most part, the ten will work...and a lot easier to cast, if you "think" you'll be catching, more than fishing, go with a twelve.
Flies.....Sorry, I only give out so much info...for free.
Fish Hard, Fish Safe
Scott


----------



## formula1 (Apr 24, 2005)

My recommendation is a good 10 wt and a good 12 wt should cover all your needs. I don't tarpon fish in TX, I mostly fish in the Keys, but the tackle requirements should be similar. If you're on a budget, spend the money on a good reel and save a bit on the rod. You can go with a TFO TiCr 10 and 12 wt, both rods cast beautifully - I like the 12 wt better than many of the top name brands (of which I also own a few). The reel is very important for big poons. A good one should last a lifetime. I would not get a Sage, they are made offshore but are priced at a premium "made in America" price. I would, in that price range, go with either a Tibor or Abel - the Tibor last year set the most IGFA records for the 2nd year in a row. Old Florida makes a nice reel, the Nautilus, which is less expensive as well. If you truly want the best then try to locate a Charlton 8550C. This reel holds an unreal number of offshore, bluewater big fish records, far out of proportion to the number of reels sold, it has the best drag of any reel out there bar none. I can't make recommendations as far as flies go for TX as those conditions may not be the same as what I see in the Keys. I usually rig up 3 outfits, one with floating line, one with float line with a clear sink tip (my primary outift) and one outfit with a clear intermediate line.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

http://saltyflyshop.net/OUR%20FLIES.htm
This is Larry's site out of SPI, pretty cool artist also!


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2005)

*Fly tackle for Poons*

After landing over 150 Texas tarpon all on fly I have a little advice. Buy the best rod, by this I mean one with backbone, quality rods are worth the money, don't undercut yourself. Sage or Thomas and Thomas are the best, believe me my best friend Craig have broken lots and lots of rods. In order to land a large tarpon in the surf or off the jetties you must put a lot of pressure on the fish, this is for the tarpon's benifit as well yours, you must land the fish with as little stress as possible. You will need a good reel, like rods buy the best. My favorite is the Billy Pate Tarpon, this reel will not fail like so many out there will. I use 30lb. dacron backing the gel spun will cut your fingers and will bury in its self, I have lost some really nice fish and my fly line using gel spun. I use a 9' tapered leader 20lb. tippet, with a 60lb. or 80lb. flurocarbon shock. As for flies I have no secrets tarpon bunnies are my favorite I do catch tarpon on pilchard or mullet patterns as well, examples of these flies can be viewed on my site. Tarpon have shown up down here and should be moving up the coast soon. I havn't been able to getout much, but I have jumped 3 and landed 1 so far this year. If there is anything more I can do please let me know. Larry


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the advice Larry. I'm just getting into the fly game. After I learn to cast ,I am going to try the surf first but will keep this for reference.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

As I'm sure Larry can attest, fly fishing for tarpon IS NOT for beginers. It's down right stupid to go dump over a grand on fly equip if you have never even taken a casting lesson, but if you're gonna do it, go down and buy it from Larry. You will get so frustrated you will throw that rig in the gulf. Start out on redfish.....that's hard enough, some people go years without a hook-up on a red with fly, let alone a tarpon. On the turn of the coin, if you happen to "luck" into a tarpon, and you're by yourself, you will probably kill it because you don't know what you're doing. I don't mean to burst anyone's bubble or sound synicale, but it takes a lot more to hook and land a tarpon on fly gear than you (anyone) can even come close to imagining...of course 10-15 pounders are a different story, but I don't think those exsist in Texas, try it in FLA or Mexico first on the babies....and then bring the big guns out in Tx. Just an .02 from Graham

SG
PS, Hey Larry, have you had any luck on poppers for them? That was my goal last year, but I was too busy working (guiding)....What's the snook fishery looking like this year down your way????


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2005)

I agree that flyfishing for tarpon is not for beginner fly fishermen. Catching other saltwater fish is a prerequisite, you must learn to cast ( in extreme windy conditions learn to throw a soaking wet fly 60' into the teeth of a 30mph wind) set a hook, be in complete control of your line at all times, and most important how to battle a large fish, believe me there is a great difference between tarpon and anyother fish that swims. In my opinion the most important thing is the tarpon you must take the utmost care not to harm him and take *ALL* the time necessary to revive and release the fish. I would not let this discourage anyone who would like to flyfish for tarpon, but know what you are doing before you go out. Most anglers loose lots of tarpon before you get the hang of it, they are experts at throwing hooks.

Scott the snook fishing is going very good, we lost a large number of snook in the Dec. freeze estimated around 500. Craig and I went snook fishing and caught aporx. 28 fish. Check out the snook that died in the freeze, this fish was found floating in the Rio Grande River, who says we don't have large snook in Texas. This one maxed out a 30lb boga, measured 42", I have hooked fish this size but they manage to get into rocks and break off, the largest snook I have landed is 38".
Larry


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My jaw dropped when I saw the pic of that snook.
I lived on the coast all my life and had no idea we had snook that size down south.
I have fished for snook in Florida and they are the cats meow for trout tackle.
What a shame to loose such a big beautiful fish.
WHAT A MONSTER...............


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Larry,

When I talked to Dailey, he told me TPWD said there were just a few that froze...mostly vermillion snapper in that one...are they aware (translated"do they care") that there were that many lost?

....On Larry's post about making sure the fish swims away, just an FYI: that hour and a half battle "aint the half of it" you may spend thirty minutes OR MORE reviving that fish.....be ready for that. ....Or keep the tippet light, get a few jumps outta the fish, straighten the rod and say "bye-bye". Also, I do NOT use stainless hooks, I use teflon coated steel, that way they will rust out quickly if the fish is broken off.
Last year I jumped a fish ten feet from the boat, the fly came unbuttoned and I heard a "chiling, chiling" on the deck of the boat...It was about an 18/0 rusty long liner's hook that broke free from the fishes mouth when it aired out! I kept it as a memorable souveneer (sp?) of that fish.
The first fifteen minutes is cool, the rest is just hard work!
SG


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott,

There were hundreds of dead snook floating behind the coast guard station on So. Padre. I was told that there were hundreds of dead snook on the bottom of the Brownsville ship channel, by some very reliable local divers. I also think that the 500 estimate came from local game wardens, I will find out.

You asked me about poppers, well I have used them with some success. I believe the deer hair poppers work best, the swish seems to get more strikes over a pop. I enjoy using surface flies, because the strike is so spectacular, although I do not fish deep, in clear water I see most of the strikes on streamers, there is just no surface explosion just a giant boil, you could get lost in.

I also do not use stainless hooks but for a different reason, you can get a plated hook much sharper. And you know as well as me tarpon are the best at getting rid of the hook, most of the fish I land the hook almost falls out. I do not use circle hooks, in one day I had 12 tarpon hit a circle hook, I watched one hit the fly 3 consecutive times, no hook up! In my opinion nothing beats solid strip strikes on a good old j hook.

I plan on fishing the beach Mon. and Tues. will give a report.
Larry


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*Fly Hooks*

...Interesting, since going to circle hooks my (and my clients) hook-up ratio increased dramatically.....but I am using a 6/0 wide gap fine wire hook, mashing the barb down about half way. The gap on my hooks is 7/8" wide. While they can still pull out, the fish seem to stay on longer than they did w/ the "J's".
With the water clarity (or lack of) where I am, I'm throwing flies that are about six to eight inches long.
We've hit them the last couple of years on topwaters on spinning gear, pencil poppers, and giant chuggers......WHAT A HOOT!
I will take fish on poppers this year, I will make the time!
SG


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Are you guys using Tiemco's?? I find it hard to believe that you would jump more fish than catch with using them. I have been using two seasons now on my boat and I think we've jumped two fish off. Really amazing hooks. I think the wire diameter has alot to do with it.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

I've used Tiempcos, Ghamaktsitoto's (didn't know how to spell it so I just added a few more letters), Mustads, Eagle claws. So far best luck has been on a Bass pro shop hook. My problem is _other_ stuff breaking, rods, reels, line, backing....OK, we broke a few hooks, too. The only problem w/ the circles is when the fish comes at you after it eats, otherwise, I know we've held onto them longer, oh by the way, last two seasons over 140 jumped on my boat about two dozen leadered, 6 tagged, smallest 105#, biggest, over 200#, almost all on fly...Scott A....this year???? I know, I know, too much work, you just want to sit there, pour Lone Star on your cereal and wait for the bite!
SG


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Your my hero Capt. Scott.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, make me blush 
Shootin' for a hundred this year.
Scott A, is there still interest in doing the pop-up tags down my way?
SG


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Scott - we get a stretch of flat weather with lots and lots of fish there, call me at the last minute, I'll come down and throw a fly at them. I've only fly fished a few times so its gonna be a novice experience but I'll do it...... you bet!!

Could be a possibility on the pop ups -- I'll e-mail you the guy in Florida's e-mail address. You might want to converse with him directly.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

larry what are your hours at the shop?


----------



## Larry (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott,

I've tried all kinds of circles even the 6/0 you suggested, just can't seem to hook up on them. I have caught everyother kind of fish on them with good success, just don't seem to get tarpon. My favorite hook is the tiemco 600sp in 2/0 or 3/0, have landed lots of tarpon them.

I throw smaller flies usually about 4". I know our fishing conditions are different than yours, but we do fish murky water quite often. I find that I jump more tarpon in green water over clear, unless it is in the surf where we must have clear, to see the fish. When I find them in the surf 90% of them hit the fly good odds right? Gota Love It!

The hours of my shop are Tues. thru Sat. 9:00 to 5:00 usually don't get out of here till 6:00, Sun I am open 12:00 to 3:00. BE WARNED on my front door there is a sign that reads IF WE ARE NOT HERE WE ARE FISHING. During tarpon season no truer words have been spoken. You better call first.

My shop's web is www.saltyflyshop.com

Larry


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Larry - I've used 6/0 small circles in Florida but only with bait. They work good. Not sure if the bait thing makes a difference or not. hook ups are pretty consistent but we actually set the hook with them - kind of backwards but it works. We also open the gap up some. Maybe that might help - just a thought.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

My hook gaps are a FULL 7/8"....if it won't stick into my forearm, it's not wide enough, I stretch it out. I also bend the barb down 'til it's parrallel with the shank, we still see good holding power, but easier to penatrate.....and we all know how important penatration is 

SG


----------

